# Do I need to flush the coolant?



## nmadd (Nov 9, 2002)

We have a 2003 325xi with almost 13k miles on it. My wife took it shopping the other day and when trying to leave, found the "low coolant" light on and the car hesitant to start. To make a long story short, she ended up getting the right coolant (Prestone Dex-Cool)(I love this girl, trying to fix the car. ) from Checker, but then the clerk told her to pour it straight in! No mixing with water. Looks like it gulped up quite a bit of coolant, (must've been VERY low) but I was able to get about 2 cups of distilled water in there the next day.
My questions:
1) Do I need to get the coolant flushed and get a 50/50 mix in there? What is almost straight coolant going to do to my car?
2) Should I have lost this much coolant in such a short time?

Thanks for any help.


----------



## bmw325 (Dec 19, 2001)

nmadd said:


> We have a 2003 325xi with almost 13k miles on it. My wife took it shopping the other day and when trying to leave, found the "low coolant" light on and the car hesitant to start. To make a long story short, she ended up getting the right coolant (Prestone Dex-Cool)(I love this girl, trying to fix the car. ) from Checker, but then the clerk told her to pour it straight in! No mixing with water. Looks like it gulped up quite a bit of coolant, (must've been VERY low) but I was able to get about 2 cups of distilled water in there the next day.
> My questions:
> 1) Do I need to get the coolant flushed and get a 50/50 mix in there? What is almost straight coolant going to do to my car?
> 2) Should I have lost this much coolant in such a short time?
> ...


-probably shouldn't have run so low on coolant that fast. You might have a leak somewhere. FWIW, my 2001 325 w/ 20k miles on it has never had the coolant light come on.
-Straight coolant doesn't cool as well as water-- so if you're in a hot climate it could be a problem. Other than that there's probably no harm. 
-ALthough the Prestone is probably ok, there have been some anecdotal reports that NOTHING except BMW coolant should be used-- even the Prestone Dex-cool. This would be the main reason why I might consider flushing the system. Then again, if having the "wrong" coolant in there causes a problem- it'll probably be that the radiator or water pump fails sooner (maybe at 60k miles rather than 90k-- or something). If you're only going to keep your car for 4-5 years-- then you probably have nothing to even worry about. Again, this is purely anecdotal-- in "theory" you're fine.


----------



## C-Bear (Jun 27, 2002)

robg said:


> Then again, if having the "wrong" coolant in there causes a problem- it'll probably be that the radiator or water pump fails sooner (maybe at 60k miles rather than 90k-- or something). If you're only going to keep your car for 4-5 years-- then you probably have nothing to even worry about.


That sounds suspiciously like an endorsement for :nono::nono::nono::nono:ing a car up as long as it's the next poor bastard down the line who has to deal with it. :tsk:


----------



## nmadd (Nov 9, 2002)

robg said:


> -ALthough the Prestone is probably ok, there have been some anecdotal reports that NOTHING except BMW coolant should be used-- even the Prestone Dex-cool. This would be the main reason why I might consider flushing the system.


That's weird because she called our local dealership to find the right kind of coolant and they told here "anything that is compatibale with aluminun radiators." That's why she got the Dex-Cool.



> Then again, if having the "wrong" coolant in there causes a problem- it'll probably be that the radiator or water pump fails sooner (maybe at 60k miles rather than 90k-- or something). If you're only going to keep your car for 4-5 years-- then you probably have nothing to even worry about. Again, this is purely anecdotal-- in "theory" you're fine.


That's not nice.  I think I will just get it flushed and sleep easier at night. I plan on keeping this car for a long time anyway. Thanks for all your help.


----------



## ff (Dec 19, 2001)

robg
-ALthough the Prestone is probably ok said:


> I heard that you can only use BMW air in the tires as well.
> 
> I'll bet my car, my house, and everything else I own, that 'BMW brand' coolant is made by one of those big, mainstream coolant mfg's, and is the same stuff that is sold on store shelves. To throw a bigger wrench into it, I would be willing to bet that BMW uses the cheapest coolant they can find (that works adequately). It's all about profit, baby...


----------



## bmw325 (Dec 19, 2001)

ff said:


> robg
> -ALthough the Prestone is probably ok said:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## vern (Apr 19, 2002)

*Concern*

My main concern would be to find out why you lost so much coolant in such a short period of time.Play it safe and use BMW coolant for the extra few bucks.
vern


----------



## es (Jun 30, 2003)

*...no only the toilet*



nmadd said:


> We have a 2003 325xi with almost 13k miles on it. My wife took it shopping the other day and when trying to leave, found the "low coolant" light on and the car hesitant to start. To make a long story short, she ended up getting the right coolant (Prestone Dex-Cool)(I love this girl, trying to fix the car. ) from Checker, but then the clerk told her to pour it straight in! No mixing with water. Looks like it gulped up quite a bit of coolant, (must've been VERY low) but I was able to get about 2 cups of distilled water in there the next day.
> My questions:
> 1) Do I need to get the coolant flushed and get a 50/50 mix in there? What is almost straight coolant going to do to my car?
> 2) Should I have lost this much coolant in such a short time?
> ...


----------

